
Show HN: SaaS Profile – Find software for your need - palerdot
https://saasprofile.com
======
palerdot
Hi Everyone,

I made SaaS Profile to easily find relevant software for my need. This is an
early release as I'm planning to add more software, tags and needs. Your
feedbacks are greatly appreciated.

